# Proviron.......



## naswipp (May 6, 2015)

So I began taking proviron about a month ago since its supposed to turn more estrogen into free testosterone,

question is,  Should I notice taking it or not taking it in terms of endurance or bloat?  I am doing TestE/Deca adex, hcg and 100mg proviron, but never noticed any difference when I began taking it....  

anyone used and had better results because of it?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 6, 2015)

Who says it turns estrogen into free testosterone?


----------



## jennerrator (May 6, 2015)

better keep an eye on that hairline


----------



## mickems (May 6, 2015)

Jenner said:


> better keep an eye on that hairline



it would be great to find gear that actually makes you lose back hair instead of on your head.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 6, 2015)

Save your ur money on the provi and buy mast it's better.


----------



## naswipp (May 6, 2015)

Hair is ****ed anyway,  the buzz cut is comming any day....    I look like charlie brown anyway so,   
I do love mastron, but, Im too high of bf%  but see below on prov though they do compare this to oral mast.


this is the read condesned on prov
So what we have here is a steroid which can basically make other steroids more effective by preventing their conversion into estrogen, as well as increasing the amount of circulating free testosterone in your body. This of course all provides a more hardened and quality look to muscles. Proviron is very much a "synergistic" drug in this respect, and its inclusion in any cycle would definitely make all of the other steroids perform better, and provide better gains. This is all compounded by the fact that proviron is a very lipolytic (fat-burning) drug.


----------



## naswipp (May 6, 2015)

Jenner said:


> better keep an eye on that hairline




Jenner!!!!!!!!!!!!    lol,   hair has thinned since 21 yrs old and its on its last leg so at 39 yrs old I am ready to face the music.


----------



## jennerrator (May 6, 2015)

naswipp said:


> Jenner!!!!!!!!!!!!    lol,   hair has thinned since 21 yrs old and its on its last leg so at 39 yrs old I am ready to face the music.



well hell, shave that shit then


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 6, 2015)

naswipp said:


> Hair is ****ed anyway,  the buzz cut is comming any day....    I look like charlie brown anyway so,
> I do love mastron, but, Im too high of bf%  but see below on prov though they do compare this to oral mast.
> 
> 
> ...



You provided no link or reference to where that's posted from but it's a load of Crap for the most part anyway. Plus nowhere does it say it converts estrogen to testosterone.


----------



## naswipp (May 6, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You provided no link or reference to where that's posted from but it's a load of Crap for the most part anyway. Plus nowhere does it say it converts estrogen to testosterone.



I mean how many links do you want me to send,  here is another below basically saying same thing.  I will PM you a few links if you want.

Mesterolone (Proviron)

History:   Currently produced by the pharmaceutical company Schering, Mesterolone was heavily researched in the 1970’s.  For a brief period of time, it was evaluated for effectiveness as an anti-depressant, but with subsequent research showing Mesterolone to be less effective than newer treatment options, it is no longer considered an appropriate medication for this purpose.  Although rare, Mesterolone is sometimes prescribed as a treatment for men suffering from low libido.

Method of Administration:  Mesterolone is administered in oral form.

Steroid Class:  Mesterolone is a DHT derivative, belonging to the DHT-family of steroids.

Primary Use:  Unlike nearly every other steroid, Proviron is not used for muscle-building.  In fact, the drug displays almost no anabolic activity at all.  Despite this shortcoming, Mesterolone has retained its popularity due to the unique qualities it possesses.  There are 3 primary uses for which this drug is best suited, which are:  1) Its ability to reduce circulating estrogen  2) Its exceptional SHBG binding affinity  3) Its ability to increase libido.   Mesterolone reduces circulating estrogen by exhibiting a stronger binding affinity for the aromatase enzyme comparative to testosterone.  This directly decreases the amount of aromatase enzyme testosterone has to interact with, thereby decreasing testosterone’s estrogen conversion rate.   This reduced estrogen level can have several different effects on the user, such as the prevention of estrogen mediated side effects, to cosmetic enhancements like reduced water retention and increased muscle hardness.  Proviron is also frequently used to help maximize the muscle-building potential of one’s cycle by indirectly increasing the level of free testosterone/AAS available to muscle tissue, which it accomplishes by reducing levels of sex hormone binding globulin.  Last but not least, Proviron is regularly used for libido enhancement, with many considering it to be the single most effective treatment option for this purpose. 

Anabolic-Androgenic Ratio:  30:100

Aromatizable:  No.  Exhibits anti-estrogenic activity. 

Progestagenic Activity:  No. 

Methylated:  Yes.  Methylation serves as a protective feature of most oral AAS, allowing the molecule the pass through the liver and enter the bloodstream intact, after which it can travel to muscle tissue and exert its muscle-building effects.

Standard Dosing Range and Cycle Length:  Mesterolone is commonly dosed at 25-100 mg per day for a period of 6-16 weeks.

Frequency of Administration:  Daily use; Split into 2 equally divided doses.


----------



## naswipp (May 6, 2015)

Or is this just another ai and libido helper?   I was intreaged by the conversion rate and free test portion of its affects.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 6, 2015)

naswipp said:


> I mean how many links do you want me to send,  here is another below basically saying same thing.  I will PM you a few links if you want.
> 
> Mesterolone (Proviron)
> 
> ...



By providing a link I didn't mean copy and paste. I meant link the website you got it from. By references I mean I didn't see any references to any scientific literature. Most of what you read about steroids online that aren't referenced with scientific studies are garbage and even some referenced by science are still garbage.

 This still says nothing about converting estrogen to testosterone.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 6, 2015)

naswipp said:


> Or is this just another ai and libido helper?   I was intreaged by the conversion rate and free test portion of its affects.



It's basically a libido helper and an expensive one at that


----------



## naswipp (May 7, 2015)

shot you a PM with some links


----------



## deadlift666 (May 7, 2015)

It binds to shbg. The free test and estrogen effects of this drug are unrelated to one another.


----------



## Pounds (May 7, 2015)

Been there, wasnt impressed.


----------



## SuperBane (May 7, 2015)

DocDeKiller easy killer! Easy. Lol


----------



## naswipp (May 7, 2015)

Thing is, i am already on adex EOD and HCG and Test and deca at a high test to deca ratio like 6xx/250ish, so libido isnt really an issue, and dont want be taking "another" ai taking too much away, but thought this helped something out.  shit and I have more on the way...


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 11, 2015)

It isn't an AI so much as it binds to aromatase and therefor there is less available to test to turn into estrogen.  Thus, the free test remains free for far longer and you can get more use out of it.


----------

